# Do cats need vaccinations if theyre house cats?



## Forbidden_Angel (Mar 1, 2009)

Just a quick question, if anyone can help me.. I have 2 kittens, a male about 7 months old, and a female around 6 months old.. They havent yet had their vaccinations that kittens have, however they have never been outside. Do they need the vaccinations if theyre just permanantly indoors, and can they have the injections at any age, for instance if/when we decide to let them out, can they then at that point have the injections or do they have to have them whilst theyre kittens??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Why haven't they had their first innoculations?  

Viruses are air-borne so I'd want the kitten jabs done, that'll at least give them some resistance, intervet vaccines mostly last 3 years. If you ask around you should be able to find a vet that uses them. 

The vaccines and boosters can be given at any age over 8 weeks afaik.


----------



## kittykaz (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi...any reason you don't want to have them vaccinated? Even if they are indoor cats they may escape out an open door or window. Plus if you ever decide to out them in a cattery they will need to be vaccinated. Catteries will ask to see certificates.


----------



## Forbidden_Angel (Mar 1, 2009)

Its not that i dont want them to be vaccinated, i do, ive not had them long, and have just come on maternity, so its just a matter of having the cash to have it done.. If they need them i will defintatly get them done, was just wondering if it was absolutely necessary..  Thanks again


----------



## kittykaz (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah I see....I have to say I am not entirely sure on that one. I will let others comment....But congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Fle, FCV and FVR (the 3 most common) are all by contact and the last 2 by air also.

You and visitors can carry the virus' into the house, so it is worth having them vaccinated against these.

You can (according to llinks below) have them vaccinated against these every 3 years, but is 'recommended' annually.

Feline Vaccinations: A Summary of Which Vaccines are Needed by Your Cat and Which are Not
Lorie Huston

i'm a big fan of this site
Vaccines & Vaccination Schedule for Cats & Kittens

have a chat with your vets to see what they recommend and read up on what your cats is likely to get being shut-ins.


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

If you go down the non vaccination route, check your pet insurance is still valid.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

There is a lot of debate about booster vaccinations (the top up to the initial shot of jabs) . Do they need boosters at all, do they need them every year, or every second year or every third year. ?

However as far as I am aware there is no great debate about kitten jabs whether they are indoor or outdoor or a bit of both. all vets I have ever came across will strongly recommend that all kittens be vaccinated. 

I would get them vaccinated as soon as possible, and I would check with the vet how long you must keep them indoors after the vaccine. I think it takes about 14 days for most vaccines to activate (for sake of a better word, lol), so do check this with your vet and dont let them out too soon after vaccinating or they might not be protected. Also, after the vaccinations their immune systems may take a slight dip, so they could be extra vulnerable for a couple of weeks after their initial sets of jabs.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Having had both indoor and outdoor cats, I feel it's actually more important for indoor ones to have at least their initial vaccinations if not yearly. The reason being they will have no way of acquiring natural immunity, as many outdoor cats do. So, if you did bring in a virus on your clothing or walked it in on your shoes, and they did catch one of the diseases most often vaccinated against, they would not have robust enough immune systems to cope.


----------



## Forbidden_Angel (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.. Think will be taking them in to get vaccinated


----------



## M Lacourte (Jun 17, 2020)

I know that it's several years after you asked the question, so it's most likely irrelevant to you anyway now, but some others may be interested in what I did.

My kittens were always going to be indoor cats. They would never mingle with outdoor cats and there is some controversy over vaccinations anyway ((It is my experience that some breeders will not sell kittens to people who intend to get lifelong vaccinations, as they themselves don't believe it is necessary.)).

So what I did was to get all their kitten shots done, followed by one booster a year later.

My cats have never had a problem, have never been sick and are now 18/19yo fairly fit (for their age), healthy and happy OAP's. They have never suffered from obesity and are wonderful, loving cats. I have also mingled with other cats, away from my home, who were unvaccinated indoor/outdoor cats.

Please bear in mind that I am very attuned to my cats health and always get them to the vets at the first sign of need... however neither of my current two ever saw a vet after that booster, until approx 3 years ago when 1 developed asthma.

So I would say that the choice lays with each owner and their cats. If it's not right for you, your cats and your situation, then don't be peer pressured into doing what 'everybody else' does.


----------

